# Windows Defender



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

Computer Profile Summary 
Computer Name: owner (in WORKGROUP) 
Profile Date: Sunday, July 27, 2014 6:32:19 PM 
Advisor Version: 8.4 
Windows Logon: Anna Ruth

Operating System System Model 
Windows 8.1 (x64) (build 9600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States)
Installed: 6/10/2014 3:10:41 PM
Boot Mode: UEFI with successful Secure Boot TOSHIBA Satellite C55-A PSCF6U-01Y00C
System Serial Number: 8D099960Q 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
2.40 gigahertz Intel Pentium 2020M
No memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded Board: TOSHIBA Portable PC MP
Serial Number: 1
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
UEFI: Insyde Corp. 1.30 09/16/2013 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
499.08 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
399.85 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ8C2 [Optical drive]
SanDisk SanDisk Cruzer USB Device [Optical drive]

pny USB 2.0 FD USB Device [Hard drive] (16.04 GB) -- drive 2, s/n 0060E04DEF41AC4172CF73D5
SanDisk SanDisk Cruzer USB Device (8.04 GB) -- drive 1, s/n 4859720EB9503600, SMART Status: Healthy
WDC WD5000LPVX-80V0TT0 [Hard drive] (500.11 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WX71E24F7380, rev 01.01A01, SMART Status: Healthy 6024 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 499.08 GB 399.85 GB free

Network Drives 
None discovered 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers

local user accounts last logon 
Anna Ruth 7/27/2014 5:53:16 PM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Administrator 7/26/2012 3:22:17 AM (admin) 
Guest never (admin)

　
DISABLED Marks a disabled account; LOCKED OUT Marks a locked account

EPSON NX430 Series on USB001 
Microsoft Shared Fax Driver on SHRFAX: 
Microsoft XPS Document Writer v4 on PORTPROMPT:

Controllers Display 
Standard SATA AHCI Controller Intel(R) HD Graphics [Display adapter]
Generic PnP Monitor (15.3"vis) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Microsoft Storage Spaces Controller
Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E26
Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E2D
Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 0100 (Microsoft) High Definition Audio Device (2x) 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] Group Policies

AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2014 
None discovered 
Communications Other Devices

Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Microsoft Kernel Debug Network Adapter 
↓ Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter 
Status: Not connected to a network 
Dhcp Server: none responded 
Physical Address: 64:5A:04:71:1E:0E 
↓ Qualcomm Atheros AR8162/8166/8168 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30) 
Status: Cable unplugged 
Dhcp Server: none responded 
Physical Address: 00:8C:FA:6A9:58 
↑ Realtek RTL8188EE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC 
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.0.12 / 24 
Gateway: 192.168.0.1 
Dhcp Server: 192.168.0.1 
Physical Address: 64:5A:04:71:1E:0E 
Connection Speed: 54 Mbps 
Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Networking Dns Servers: 65.32.5.111
65.32.5.112 
Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
Microsoft AC Adapter
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
HID-compliant consumer control device (5x)
HID-compliant system controller
HID-compliant vendor-defined device
HID-compliant wireless radio controls
Toshiba Hotkey Driver
USB Input Device
TOSHIBA Web Camera - HD
Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Keyboard (Mouse and Keyboard Center)
Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Mouse (Mouse and Keyboard Center)
Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad [Mouse]
Fax
Microsoft XPS Document Writer
Root Print Queue
Microsoft Device Association Root Enumerator
Microsoft IPv4 IPv6 Transition Adapter Bus
Microsoft RRAS Root Enumerator
Generic USB Hub (3x)
Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Detection Driver (USB)
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
USB Composite Device
USB Mass Storage Device (2x)
USB Root Hub (2x)
USB Root Hub (xHCI)
Generic volume shadow copy
CRUZER
RECOVERY

_　
07/27/14 06:01 PM
_
I am on Windows 8 and cannot get Windows defender to work. When I type Windows Defender in the search box _ I get This app has been turned off and isnt monitoring your computr. If yourre using another app to check for malicious or unwanted software,use action center to check that apps status. When I go to action center it it not there. When _ go to Servics it will not start. How do I get it to work? Thanks Anna Ruth


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You cannot run the included Windows Defender with another AV
The installation of the other AV will automatically disable Windows Defender you have


AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2014 


IMHO you would be far better using Defender and uninstalling the FREE AVG


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you. Will do.


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

thank you very much. will do. I had said thank you and got message back that it was too short. gees!


----------

